# TV episodes that have made you cry



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

So I rented a DVD from NetFlix containing the unaired episodes of _The Book of Daniel_, a short-lived TV series from last year. I'm watching an episode entitled "God's Will" and it has made me cry _three times_ already.  It's a pity that this episode never aired on broadcast TV. Then again, if it had, I would have been crying many months ago. 

So... what TV shows or episodes have made you cry?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer, "The Prom". I've seen it over a dozen times and it gets me every damn time.

Oh, and "The Body" and "The Gift"

I guess it's the "The..." episodes that get me all snuffly.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

/takes the 5th.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Hate to admit it ('cause the show's so corny), but Extreme Home Makeover makes me cry often times, especially when parents dying, kids who are ill, etc.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

QAF - Last episode of Season One where Brian goes to Justin's prom...I cried for two weeks.

The contrast between the beautiful dance they had and what happened after that was brilliant. I thought Gale Harold should have received an Emmy but, OTOH, was not surprised when it didn't happen.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Oh, and "Conversations with Dead People"

And Angel, "Heroes" and "I Will Remember You".

Veronica Mars, "Leave it to Beaver"

MASH, "Abyssinia, Henry"


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

sharkster said:


> QAF - Last episode of Season One where Brian goes to Justin's prom...I cried for two weeks.
> 
> The contrast between the beautiful dance they had and what happened after that was brilliant. I thought Gale Harold should have received an Emmy but, OTOH, was not surprised when it didn't happen.


Totally agree with everything you said. That Gale was overlooked by ATAS for all five seasons is a total mystery to me. Brilliant episode.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I have to spoiler tag this one for those who have not seen it yet.



Spoiler



When they blew up the town at the end of Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Buffy again for me, "Becoming pt. 2" where she sends Angel you-know-where.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

OK, so I had paused the DVD halfway through when I posted this thread.

That @*&#! episode made me cry _four more times_ before it was over.    

I can't believe they cancelled that show.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Kablemodem said:


> I have to spoiler tag this one for those who have not seen it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually...



Spoiler



Lots of eps of Little House made me gently weep, but not that one. I thought the wagon had already jumped the horse by the end of the series.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Lori - OMG! How could I forget about Henry's last episode on MASH!! I know all the lines, in the last scene, by heart.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

_Angel_ - Season 5, Episode 15 - "A Hole In The World"

Highlight to read...



Spoiler



When Fred begins to die and she quietly whispers, "Why can't I stay?" The waterworks came freely at that point.


----------



## DarkAudit (Oct 16, 2003)

Futurama "Jurassic Bark". The end is... is...

waaaaahhhhh!!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

alansh said:


> Buffy again for me, "Becoming pt. 2" where she sends Angel you-know-where.


Yep, that one, too.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> _Angel_ - Season 5, Episode 15 - "A Hole In The World"
> 
> Highlight to read...
> 
> ...


Yep. That one, too. I had forgotten about it. And the series finale when she asks


Spoiler



if Wesley wants her to lie to him, as he is dying.



Actually, I seem to have cried my way through 254 hours of Buffy and Angel.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Battlestar Galactica, "Hero". Came here to read and maybe talk about it, but I'm not the threadstarting type (and the thread hasn't started yet--episode is 45 minutes old, so I posted here instead).


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Lori - OMG! How could I forget about Henry's last episode on MASH!! I know all the lines, in the last scene, by heart.


Yeah, I was just a kid, and it ripped me apart. First time that someone had died on a TV show that I watched.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Magnum PI episode "Home from the sea", especially in the show when Magnum says, "I made dad, why didn't you?" Always gets me.


----------



## tivolovr (Feb 8, 2001)

Remember the TV miniseries "From the Earth to the Moon" (aired on HBO, exec produced by Tom Hanks)? The episode that makes me cry is about Apollo Eight, when the astronauts see the Earth rise above the moon's horizon for the first time in human history. And at the end ... reading from Genesis. I'm about as unreligious as one can get. Yet that scene is incredibly humbling and gets me every time.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

The death of Bobby Simone on 'NYPD Blue' and though I hate to admit it... the death of B.J. Jones (Dr. Tony Jones' baby daughter) on 'General Hospital'


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

I got a little misty eyed just reading some of these posts, as I flashed back to those moments. 

I am amazed at how much of an effect some TV shows (some characters) have had on my emotions. I'm not saying which ones.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I started to well up at the final episode of MASH, which is weird because I absolutely hate MASH. Started to cry with the end of Growing Pains. I'm comfortable with these.

But I absolutely bawled when Friends went off the air. I started watching them when I was 17 and they ran through until I was 27-28. That was the most I've ever been tied to a television show that I can remember.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The last episode of The Wonder Years was a tear jerker.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

caslu said:


> The death of Bobby Simone on 'NYPD Blue' and though I hate to admit it... the death of B.J. Jones (Dr. Tony Jones' baby daughter) on 'General Hospital'


Please don't hate to admit it. That was gutwrenching television--you should be happy to have been there. 

Or, you know, sad.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Lori said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer, "The Prom". I've seen it over a dozen times and it gets me every damn time.
> 
> Oh, and "The Body" and "The Gift"
> 
> I guess it's the "The..." episodes that get me all snuffly.


+1 on all of these, particularly 'The Body.'

All I have to do is start thinking about Anya's speech about why nobody will explain death to her and I start tearing up.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh! The Friends finale...yeah, I cried. Cool ending even though it was total fluff.


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

Lori: I agree with everyone you mentioned. And there's also: "there's something on your shirt"... 
Actually there are episodes of Buffy and Angel that make my eyes wet even when there is nothing especially sad going on. Its just so perfect sometimes I get a little teary eyed. 
Oh, and this one surprised me, but there was a moist eye moment at the end of the latest Bones, when


Spoiler



Angela says "you better come home with me then."


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

DarkAudit said:


> Futurama "Jurassic Bark". The end is... is...
> 
> waaaaahhhhh!!


I echo your sentiment. I cannot watch that episode at all. It's that sad to me.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The episode of Seinfeld with Kramer preparing meals in his shower.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> I have to spoiler tag this one for those who have not seen it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it a little counter productive if you have to highlight to read the name of the show as well as the spoiler itself?


----------



## mechtriton (Nov 27, 2004)

Veronica Mars - Leave it to Beaver

ER - The episode with the 'flash backs' to hawaii when Dr. Greene died. I stopped watching the series after that episode.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> Isn't it a little counter productive if you have to highlight to read the name of the show as well as the spoiler itself?


You can use a Yes and No pen to reveal one word at a time.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

DarkAudit said:


> Futurama "Jurassic Bark". The end is... is...
> 
> waaaaahhhhh!!


Yep, you can add me to the list for this one too.

Also, many episodes of the extremely overlooked "American Family" brought tears to my eyes, especially the finale of Season One. It was amazing!


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

Homicide Life of the Streets: The Subway


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

lots of episodes of scrubs...the one from last season (i forget the title


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

I gotta go with NYPD Blue "TailLight's Last Gleaming" Follows up on Andy Jr.'s death with Sipowitz dreaming about him.

Contains one of the all time cool quotes:


Spoiler



"That's Jesus Christ, dad. Congratulations on pissing off Jesus."



Reminds me I need to get an HD copy of this (yeah would be great if it was really HD).

Oh crap and I need to tivo the first 7 minutes of the "Nude Awakening" episode too.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Henry's death on MASH. Every time.
Bobby Simone's death on NYPD Blue, ditto.
The poignant moments mentioned on Angel and Buffy too.
Anybody remember the Muppet TV special they did after Henson's death? When they introduced the new Kermit, I was bawling like a baby then too.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

lmk911 said:


> Homicide Life of the Streets: The Subway


+1 H:LOTS was the best damn show on television.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Criminal Minds "Riding the Lightning" episode had me in tears.

Also, there was a really early episode of Grey's Anatomy about a mom who had cancer talking to her daughter - I cried so hard on that one.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

lmk911 said:


> Homicide Life of the Streets: The Subway


IMHO, perhaps the best single episode of TV of all time. Have this on DVD but can't watch it again.



caslu said:


> The death of Bobby Simone on 'NYPD Blue'


Whenever I see the actor that played Bobby's doctor in that flurry of shows that was Bobby's goodbye I flash back to his death and start tearing up again! My wife catches me every time and laughs her ass off. 

Oh, yeah - ditto to all the Buffy/Angel nominations.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Cold Case manipulates the tears out of me fairly often.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Six Feet Under -- Final Show.


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

Geek Response:STTNG last episode, at the poker table, when asked to join Picard says "I should have done this long ago". The episode with the new people (Below decks I believe is the episode) when Picard tells of the woman's death.

One that really got me was Roswell when the Collin Hanks character died and the following funeral etc.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Good heavens, I've cried at commercials before, so I can't be expected to remember specific episodes of specific shows. But, I ditto many of the episodes of Buffy that have been mentioned. It doesn't take much for my waterworks to get going.

Most notably recently I believe that every episode of Friday Night Lights has caused me to tear up at least once.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> I echo your sentiment. I cannot watch that episode at all. It's that sad to me.


+1


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

Northern Exposure - Tranquility Base.

I still choke up a bit when I hear Our Town by Iris DeMent


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

An early episode of ER guest-starring Bradley Whitford entitled Love's Labor Lost.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

Lori said:


> Yep. That one, too. I had forgotten about it. And the series finale when she asks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh, yeah. That one moment in particular.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

So many have already been posted.

Mrs Langinham's funeral on West Wing
Finale of Six Feet Under is still possibly the best episode of tv ever
Finale of Sex in the City-the girls are at brunch/whatever and Carrie comes in


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Happy Days, when Richie was thanking Fonzie for their friendship...sniff..sniff

SATC: I Heart NY, when Carrie find the Moon River album and a ticket to CA.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

dthmj said:


> Criminal Minds "Riding the Lightning" episode had me in tears.


I am glad you mentioned that episode. I still can't bring myself to delete it from my Tivo, yet I also can't bring myself to watch it again either.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

MASH final episode.
All In The Family final episode (Just before Mike and Gloria move away, Mike hugs Archie and tells him he loves him).


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

The news that Henry's (Maclean Stevenson) plane crashed at the end of his last episode on MASH


----------



## thelastvoice (Feb 14, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Six Feet Under -- Final Show.


The final 6 and a half minutes were devastating.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

lmk911 said:


> Homicide Life of the Streets: The Subway


Great series. Great episode. Very strong. I didn't bawl, but I misted up.



mmilton80 said:


> lots of episodes of scrubs...the one from last season (i forget the title


I love when Scrubs, or any sitcom gets genuinely poignant. I loved the Wizard of Oz episode from last season the most for that reason.



ireland967 said:


> An early episode of ER guest-starring Bradley Whitford entitled Love's Labor Lost.


I didn't even have children yet and that episode got to me.



mechtriton said:


> ER - The episode with the 'flash backs' to hawaii when Dr. Greene died. I stopped watching the series after that episode.


As soon as I read the title of the thread, this is the episode that came to mind. My son Joshua was 3 months old and asleep on my chest as I watched the end and cried quiet tears so I wouldn't wake him up. My wife offered to take him, but I wouldn't let her and only held on to him tighter.

I have found it much easier to relate emotionally and cry at a movie or TV show since Josh was born. I guess I've just gone all big softie. My second child, another son, is due around the first of the year. I cannot wait to hold a little baby again.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Almost every episode of Boston Legal, I laugh till I cry. Does that count?


----------



## Werd2406 (Jun 9, 2006)

ER- I don't know the name of it but a mother dies and it just shows her laying on the table as her 6 year old son talks to her.

Quite a few "Cold Cases"

And this latest Nip/Tuck episode


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Lori said:


> Please don't hate to admit it. That was gutwrenching television--you should be happy to have been there.
> 
> Or, you know, sad.


NO, what was heartbreaking was when Felicia realized that it was BJ's heart that saved Maxie and then Tony with his head on Maxie's chest listening to BJ's heart beating inside. The best single episode of daytime TV ever.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Sep 1, 2000)

The Christmas episode of Eight Is Enough where Tommy gets a Christmas gift from his dead mother


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Last episode of B5 - 'Sleeping in Light' - the very last scene.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

I don't know if I've actually cried, but the one thing that immediately popped into my mind when asked this was the Six Feet Under episode "Falling into Place".



Spoiler



The whole episode builds up to the scene when Nate's burying Lisa alone on a mountain in the woods.


It just hammers it home, and does it quite memorably.

The end of the Series finale was also one of those type of moments. Same thing, the episode - really the entire series - built up to it.

I've seen a bunch of folks mention Scrubs. I think the best episode that hits on that note is "My Screw Up". That was the third in a string of three really good episodes, the prior two being "My Catalyst" and "My Porcelain God" with Michael J. Fox.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

The final episode of Band of Brothers. It's an extremely light episode, everyone's winding down after the war.

Each episode opens with the real men who are being portrayed in the show itself talking about their experiences. Then in this final episode, the main character is explaining what happened to each character. They list each person's name underneath as they speak, but for me, I really didn't remember who was who.

At the very end, the main character gets to himself, and he says something like, "And me..."

The picture dissolves to the real guy, who we've seen talking about experiences in almost every episode. Then they show all the men together.

That was about it for me. Extremely powerful and emotional. Great television, there.

Greg


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The DS:9 episode The Visitor.

The BtVS episode where she says (I paraphrase): "I'm sixteen years old, Giles. I don't want to die.".


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

The last FRIENDS episode ... I have it on DVD / and still tear up when I watch it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Ditto to BJ dying on General Hospital, and when Tony


Spoiler



died recently. He said he saw BJ, and they did a montage of Tony & BJ



Ditto also to Six Feet Under.

Ditto x3 to the episode of Futurama with Fry's dog. I start welling up just thinking about it.

Most recently on Brothers and Sisters, when


Spoiler



Kitty is telling her brother that she thought she would never see them again after 9/11


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

One of the new Dr. Whos had me crying, 3 times in fact.

The reappearence of K-9

The heroic last stand of K-9

The rebuilt K-9

Yeah, I'm a geek.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Lori said:


> Veronica Mars, "Leave it to Beaver"


+1. Or +3, whatever it is.

Although strangely, the scene that did it for me most was the "happy" one between Keith and Veronica when he reveals the test results to her. That was a really moving scene before all the mayhem that came later.

I also cried during "A Trip to the Dentist" episode of _Veronica Mars_. That was pretty brutal from start to finish and Kristen Bell gave an award-worthy performance. She's just amazing.

I also agree with the "Love's Labour Lost" episode of ER. When I saw Bradley Whitford on TWW, I remembered him as the dad in that episode because it was so sad and he did a great job.

Also the one when Carter and Kelli Martin's character get stabbed and they are just lying there while everybody else is having a party outside. The next episode when he deals with her death is pretty sad also.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

The last episode of Babylon 5, when Delenn watches the sun rise by herself and then Sheridan's ghost leans forward besides her. Or when she smells his pillow and then weeps. Shoot, I'm crying now!

Mash, the last episode and also when Harry died. Radar reading the telegram is a 3 kleenex alert

Star Trek: The Next Generation last episode. I had followed that series every week from the start. It felt like a part of my family was going away. 

Last week's Bones, when Hodgins (sp?) finally tells Angela that he cannot sleep because he's afraid he'll end up in the car again (with a tear no less) and then she tells him to come spend the night at her place so he will see her when he wakes up. Another 3 Kleenex, please!
(Can you believe I'm a girl? Yes, I embrace my inner geek)


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

A few episodes of Ghost Whisperer


----------



## b5ver (Jan 16, 2005)

secondclaw said:


> Last episode of B5 - 'Sleeping in Light' - the very last scene.


For me it was watching JMS himself shutdown and activate B5's self destruction, the alien ships in formation as they turn away from B5, and Ivanova's (I think) monologue at the end about there would never be another station. Most of all, the music throughout the ep is heartbreaking and beautiful at the same time.

I too watched this series from the 'jump' as if I grew up with it.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

mechtriton said:


> ER - The episode with the 'flash backs' to hawaii when Dr. Greene died.


Me too. It was very sad.



uncdrew said:


> Six Feet Under -- Final Show.


I still can't deleted it off the Tivo. One of the best season finales EVER!

Not a tv show, but when they showed Nancy Reagan kissing Ronald Reagan's coffin.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

secondclaw said:


> Last episode of B5 - 'Sleeping in Light' - the very last scene.


+1 I'd forgotten about that one.

I don't exactly keep a record of which things made me tear up; usually it's heroic self-sacrifice stuff that does it more than anything.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

+1 on BtVS episode "The Body". Specifically what has already been mentioned regarding Ayna's frustration in understanding it.


----------



## T*i*V*o (Oct 8, 2006)

Most of the episodes of "Ghost Whisper" toward the end of the shows are tear jerkers. I love this show!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

The finale of "The Mary Tyler Moore Show", when the WJM newsroom gang was huddled en masse in the newsroom, after learning they'd all been fired (except Ted Baxter).

THEY were all crying, and in one big huddle, but scooted over TOGETHER to reach for the box of tissues on a nearby table.

I don't see that show on either TV Land or Nick at Nite, and it hasn't been on for a while, and I don't have the DVD of it either...I don't know if that finale is on DVD yet, tho.

Others? The finales of "Joe Schmo" and "Joe Schmo 2", in a mix of tears, joy and laughter. A tip of the hat to a certain producer who may be lurking around here still...


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

ST:TNG "The Inner Light" - when Picard (and we) realize all that was left of an entire civalization was the flute Picard was holding.

Doctor Who - "The Green Death" (1973) - When the Doctor parts ways with Jo. Also, "Father's Day" (2005), at least the first time I saw it. "Doomsday" (2006) - for reasons I won't spoil for those who haven't seen it.

Futurama "Luck of the Fryish"

NewsRadio "Phil Moves On" Painful to watch, as the cast had just learned of Hartman's death.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Every episode of Smallville where Lana doesn't die.


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

E.R. - On The Beach - Aired May 9th, 2002

This is the one where Dr. Mark Greene dies.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I don't remember ever full-on crying during any television episode. There were parts that were hard to watch, though. The ones that come to mind are:

Battlestar Galactica


Spoiler



When Ellen Tigh was making her case to Saul and he still killed her.



24, Season 3


Spoiler



When Jack had to kill Ryan Chapelle in Season 3 (great acting on Ryan's part)



and...

24, Season 5? (This past season)


Spoiler



Edgar died calling Chloe's name.



Then again, by nature I tend not to watch regular dramas and most shows where things like this are common.


----------



## johnspalm (Dec 24, 2002)

"All in the Family" where Mike and Gloria move to California

"All in the Family" where we learned Edith died

"Cheers" when Diane left (Sam - "have a good life")

"Roseanne" final episode

"House" episode "Three Stories"


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Far and away- the Chicago Hope where Alan Birch (Peter MacNicol) died.
When everyone lined the hallway and applauded as they wheeled him away....


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

johnspalm said:


> "All in the Family" where we learned Edith died


Nitpick: That was actually "Archie Bunker's Place"


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

busyba said:


> Every episode of Smallville where Lana doesn't die.


+1.

And doubly so for the episode where she _did_ die, but they brought her back.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Mine have been mentioned, except for one.

NYPD Blue: Hearts and Souls. I remember the guys in the office asking each other the next morning if they watched it. Seemed like the answer was always "Yep" and then no eye contact was made.  I wish they aired the original 90-minute version in repeats.

Homicide: The Subway was excellent (and quite a showcase for D'Onofrio and Braugher). However the earlier seasons were much stronger, and "Every Mother's Son" should be at the top of everyone's list if they enjoy powerful, moving television. Also, "Hate Crimes" has a musical montage at the end (set to Barenaked Ladies' "What a Good Boy") that I still remember.

Buffy and Angel never got to me, I guess because I was able to separate fantasy characters from the gritty "realistic" characters of the crime shows.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

ireland967 said:


> An early episode of ER guest-starring Bradley Whitford entitled Love's Labor Lost.


That was a great one. :up: 
http://www.erheadquarters.com/media/print_media/cast_articles/loves_labor_lost.htm

My 2nd choice would have to be the tragic episode when the catsaways were almost rescued from Gilligan's Island.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

NYPD when Bobby Simone (Jimmy Smitts) died.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

DarkAudit said:


> Futurama "Jurassic Bark". The end is... is...
> 
> waaaaahhhhh!!


When I saw the thread title I was coming to post about this episode just to see if others had the same experience I did. I also refuse to watch it again, it's come on before and I told my roommates to change it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> When I saw the thread title I was coming to post about this episode just to see if others had the same experience I did. I also refuse to watch it again, it's come on before and I told my roommates to change it.


I thought Futurama was a comedy? What happened in that episode that made people cry?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Lori said:


> MASH, "Abyssinia, Henry"


EVERY time I watch it! even tho I know it's coming.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> I thought Futurama was a comedy? What happened in that episode that made people cry?


Okay, nevermind, I looked it up. Yeah, that's pretty sad.....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

analog4 said:


> E.R. - On The Beach - Aired May 9th, 2002
> 
> This is the one where Dr. Mark Greene dies.


My introduction to IZ's "Somewhere Over the Rainbow", has become a favorite.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

busyba said:


> Okay, nevermind, I looked it up. Yeah, that's pretty sad.....





Spoiler



It's the last part that gets you. Fry's given a chance to ressurect his dog, and they keep doing flashbacks through the whole episode of his life with the dog. At the end of the episode Fry decides not to ressurect his dog because he finds out he died when he was 15 while Fry only had him as a puppy. Fry thinks he had a long life and forgot Fry a long time ago. Then the last scene they do a flashback showing the dog, waiting on the same corner every day getting older, as the seasons keep changing around him until he finally dies on that same spot, still waiting for Fry to come back.



I just got choked up again typing that.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> Okay, nevermind, I looked it up. Yeah, that's pretty sad.....


It's beyond pretty sad... it's gut-wrenching.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Six Feet Under -- Final Show.


Me too.



coolpenguin said:


> Finale of Six Feet Under is still possibly the best episode of tv ever


Agreed!



thelastvoice said:


> The final 6 and a half minutes were devastating.


Yep; and that's pretty remarkable, considering the show's entire run, for 5 seasons, focused on death and dying (and every show started off with someone dying.) You'd think we'd be prepared for an ending like that. But because we felt like we "knew" these characters... it had all the more impact. That's good writing, and that's some good performances there, for us to _care_ as much as we did. Still do; like Havana Brown I can't bring myself to delete it from TiVo (and I have all the DVD's.)

Only two other shows (that I can remember) made me cry...

_E.R. _ ("Love's Labor Lost" - Brad Whitford guest starred)

...and when the dad died on _Good Times._


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> It's beyond pretty sad... it's gut-wrenching.


Well, I'm sure seeing the episode was gut-wrenching; reading the synopsis though is just pretty sad.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

The only time I've ever cried watching tv was the episode of Family Guy where Brian, Stewie, Chris and Peter drink a bottle of ipecac and bet that the last person to throw up gets the last piece of pie. I was laughing so hard that I couldn't breathe, and the tears were rolling.

I did tear up when Macauly Kulkin's character died in My Girl, but that's a movie not TV.

Futurama - Jurassic Bark was close though. Very touching.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Ditto the _Buffy_ moments mentioned above - "The Prom" (the presentation of the Class Protector award gets me every time I watch it), "The Body" (I can't watch this episode anymore. Far too painful), "Becoming, Pt 2" (Angel, you're back! But now I have to kill you to save the world!), and the whole Fred/Wesley/Illyria storyline from the last half of the last season of _Angel_ - I sat there quietly with tears running down my face as Fred slowly slipped into Illyria.

Others - _ER_ used to get me fairly often. The Mark Greene death episode was brutal, but the most difficult one for me to watch was the story arc where Abby and Neela are interns and do a NICU rotation. My son had been a year or so before that and had spent a week in the NICU, and apparently I never got over the fear and emotional upheaval of that week, because I was almost inconsolable after that episode.

I stopped watching _EM:HE_ because I got tired of crying like a little girl during every episode. When you dread watching it for that reason, it's time to cancel the SP.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

> and when the dad died on Good Times.


Damn, Damn, Damn!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

FireMen2003 said:


> Damn, Damn, Damn!


It was such a somber moment, they didn't even play the "Good Times" theme song over the end credits.

It was in that silence that I lost it.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

DarkAudit said:


> Futurama "Jurassic Bark". The end is... is...
> 
> waaaaahhhhh!!


As others have also said, this is mine too. Just kind of shocked to see others with the same reaction to a cartoon.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I stopped watching *EM:HE*


Okay, I'm completely drawing a blank. Kindly expand the initials?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> Okay, I'm completely drawing a blank. Kindly expand the initials?


I'm guessing Extreme Makeover: Home Edition


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I'm guessing Extreme Makeover: Home Edition


Oh... okay. 

That's the show with the half-naked carpenter, right?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> Oh... okay.
> 
> That's the show with the half-naked carpenter, right?


Yes... with the bullhorn. We had to stop watching because we both wanted to reach through the TV and strangle him.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Not mentioned 

Rescue Me "Happy" 

I have there kids and there is no way I can watch that again.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> Not a tv show, but when they showed Nancy Reagan kissing Ronald Reagan's coffin.


Off topic and I may get it for this, but this really really got to me. I was never a big Ronald Reagan 'fan'-he pretty much is opposite of my beliefs but he's really the first President to die in my lifetime. Being the Politics freak, I hit me-hard.

It really made me think of my Pop-Pop when he died and how it killed my Mom-Mom (see, I can't even refer to them as my grandparents). That love and devotion is unbelievable to me. When Pop-Pop died (which was suddenly after being helicopterd to MD Shock Trauma) Mom-Mom's life ended. Point blank. After 56 years of being with him, she died. 8 years later, she's barely alive-severe dementia and alzheimers, congestive heart failure, etc. She really is dying of a broken heart. The entire family died when Pop-Pop died and it pisses me off.

I know most people are devoted to their spouses, but Nancy was unbelievable that week in the public eye. I don't know the name of the Military Man who was her escort that entire week, but they were a great team.

What a fond farewell to her Ronnie. See, I'm crying now.

sorry for the hijack.


----------



## gohawks63 (Apr 23, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Me too.
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I got chills.

Again.


Thank you, gohawk63... what a day to remind us all, what we should be thankful for.

Hug your loved ones today, gang.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Fresh Prince of Bel Air- Papa's Got a Brand-New Excuse

When Will father came back in his life...


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Six Feet Under finale. Nothing even comes close-period.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Another vote for the 6 Feet Under finale from me.

For weekly shows, I find the last few minutes of many Cold Case episodes can be pretty emotional as well. /steve


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

There were several episodes of "Highway to Heaven" that ripped my heart out! Specifically episodes that had a young Paul Walker playing a mentally handicapped kid. He was AMAZING in it.

The cream of the crop for me was an episode called "For The Love of Larry."



Spoiler



The episode deals with a family and their dog that gets in a car crash. The family is missing and nobody knows where they are. Jonathan and Mark are unaware of the crash but keep getting bugged by the precocious dog that was in the crash. The dog is trying to lead them to the family, who is still barely alive in the crashed car. Finally the dog succeeds in leading them to the family to rescue them. You then see that the dog is dead in the back of the car and you realize that it was the dog's ANGEL that had led them to the family. It was handled with such expert writing that the viewer (and Jonathan himself) has no idea that the dog had been dead all along and it is especially jarring when the discovery is made. The final shot of the episode is of the dog superimposed over the usual clouds (as the show often ends) and this is where the tears really started flowing. This is one of the best "twist" endings of the kind, well before "The Sixth Sense" was made.



The Futurama episode recap made me remember this!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

A whole bunch of the "Little House on the Prairie" episodes made me bawl like a little child...
"Journey in the spring", "The Little House Years (3-part clip show)", "The Silent Cry", ""The Lost Ones"... and my favorite tear-jerker "The Lord Is My Shepherd".

Great show overall... I need to get it on DVD I think.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

dthmj said:


> Also, there was a really early episode of Grey's Anatomy about a mom who had cancer talking to her daughter - I cried so hard on that one.


That one just about killed me. I have two little girls and...yeah, just, wow.

My immediate thought upon reading the thread title was "The Body", but there have been lots mentioned here that did me in.

Love's Labour Lost is the first time I recall. I was only in high school and I remember being surprised that it got under my skin so well since I wa so far removed from having children of my own.

Most of the Buffy & Angels mentioned.

Scrubs: "My Screw Up"



Spoiler



Where Dr. Cox's BIL dies.



and "My Lunch"



Spoiler



Where Dr. Cox blames himself for a donor spreading rabies to several transplant patients.



And plenty more...I'm a sucker for a good tear jerker!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Good heavens, I've cried at commercials before, so I can't be expected to remember specific episodes of specific shows.


+1 - I couldn't remember ANY, and the first one mentioned in this thread that I have actually seen was



Cearbhaill said:


> Far and away- the Chicago Hope where Alan Birch (Peter MacNicol) died.
> When everyone lined the hallway and applauded as they wheeled him away....


And I thought I had seen every Futurama...but I read this:



Aniketos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And realized I haven't seen it, yet I am bawling just reading it and thinking about it.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

johnperkins21 said:


> Futurama - Jurassic Bark was close though. Very touching.


That's probably the saddest TV episode I've seen in a long time. And oddly, that's one of the few episodes of Futurama I've actually seen.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

West Wing - Posse Comitatus, the final sequence with "Hallelujah" played over the top
ER - The episode with Ray Liotta from a few years ago
West Wing - The one where CJ goes back home to visit her dad

I'm sure there have been others, these are the ones that stand out to me.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

barrettd said:


> West Wing - Posse Comitatus, the final sequence with "Hallelujah" played over the top


Oh man - nice call. +1 I forgot about that episode.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Every episode of Smallville where Lana doesn't die.


From your lips to God's ear


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> And I thought I had seen every Futurama...but I read this:
> 
> And realized I haven't seen it, yet I am bawling just reading it and thinking about it.


Ack! +1 I just read that and got all teary-eyed and choked up.

Oh, and I finally thought of one not yet mentioned. The Judging Amy episode "Requiem" where



Spoiler



Maxine's fiancee Jared dies of a heart attack a week before the wedding. The memorial at the diner is heartbreaking. The episode is even more poignant because of the fact that the actor had passed away, not just the character.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

ireland967 said:


> An early episode of ER guest-starring Bradley Whitford entitled Love's Labor Lost.


 :up: I'm sure I cried, but all I remember is sitting there for the whole hour, literally on the edge of my seat, with both hands on my face, repeating over and over "Oh my God."

The M*A*S*H that always gets to me is the one where Margaret has been feeding a little dog and she breaks down after it gets hit by a jeep.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

BUMP
I just watched Jimmy Smits' last NYPD Blue Episode.
I bawled like a baby, again.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I've been watching the best of Deadliest Catch episodes. It gets me every time when they fish the guys out of the water.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Mine would be:

Charmed: (Episode All Hell Breaks Loose) when Prue dies 

And Roseanne: When Darlene delivers a premature baby(and they are all in a circle holding the baby  )


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The episode last season on Monk where he meets the woman who got Trudy's cornea's. He sees the tattoo and recognizes the date.

I was crying on one level as good drama and on the other it was because my husband's corneas were donated to someone....who may be walking around out there and I may bump in to. I can't hope that I will recognize them, but the spark could be the same.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The episode of "Planet Earth" where the starving polar bear frantically attacks a pack of elephant walruses, fails to feed on one, lies down, and dies.

My reaction probably has to do with the fact that polar bears are an endangered species.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> BUMP
> I just watched Jimmy Smits' last NYPD Blue Episode.
> I bawled like a baby, again.


That was the very first episode of the show I had ever seen. I credit too even though I knew nothing about the character.

The last episode of Dawson's Creek was the absolute saddest thing ever!


----------



## PT30 (Apr 10, 2008)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> Hate to admit it ('cause the show's so corny), but Extreme Home Makeover makes me cry often times, especially when parents dying, kids who are ill, etc.


The extreme generosity often makes me cry. One of my favorites.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Joan of Arcadia "P.O.V" the scene of Adam and Joan watching a video of his mother. Damn I miss that show..


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

JOAC was cancelled way too soon. Was a very very good show.


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

Jason Castro performed the "hawaiian version" of over the rainbow on AI this week, and it made me rememember that the song always makes me sad...but I could not recall why. A quick google search turned up that the song was played during the episode where Dr. Marc Greene died...a very emotional ep!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

It's a made for TV movie spin-off of a TV show, but I'm going to go with the Earth President's speech in Babylon 5: In the Beginning.

The hopelessness in her voice as she asks the military to make one last doomed stand just to buy time for more evacuation transports to escape. 
Gets me every time. (Just rereading it, I'm choking up a little)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The Futurama episode with Fry's dog would reduce me to a blubbering heap. I'm getting dust motes in my eye just thinking about it.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

Ah man, this is worse than those "You cry, you lose" threads on fourchan.

Mine is "Mother Simpson". I was eleven when the episode first aired. The ending with Homer sitting in the desert looking up at the stars really moved me.

Ah geez, I HAD to go and wikipedia it. Now I have tears in my eyes because of this scene:


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Lori said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer, "The Prom". I've seen it over a dozen times and it gets me every damn time.
> 
> Oh, and "The Body" and "The Gift"
> 
> I guess it's the "The..." episodes that get me all snuffly.


"The Gift" was the first one of thought of, but the other two made me cry as well.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Ditto the _Buffy_ moments mentioned above - "The Prom" (the presentation of the Class Protector award gets me every time I watch it), "The Body" (I can't watch this episode anymore. Far too painful), "Becoming, Pt 2" (Angel, you're back! But now I have to kill you to save the world!), and the whole Fred/Wesley/Illyria storyline from the last half of the last season of _Angel_ - I sat there quietly with tears running down my face as Fred slowly slipped into Illyria.


*sigh*

I knew I shouldn't have read this thread, but I haven't finished Angel yet.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

_The West Wing_ - Strangely, it was the episode called "Stirred," where the President calls Donna's English teacher on the occasion of her retirement.

There was also the reaction to Leo McGarry's death, because I knew the emotion was at least partly real.

_NCIS_ - "Dead Man Walking" - Ziva's final scene with her radioactive boyfriend.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

My wife almost never cries over fiction because in her mind, it just isn't real. But the episode of Odyssey 5 where Taggert's wife was killed got to her, but the NEXT episode where he was remembering their time together was what really got to her and made her cry.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> The Futurama episode with Fry's dog would reduce me to a blubbering heap. I'm getting dust motes in my eye just thinking about it.


+1.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I hate to say it, but any episode of EM: HE.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> The Futurama episode with Fry's dog would reduce me to a blubbering heap. I'm getting dust motes in my eye just thinking about it.


+1


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> The Futurama episode with Fry's dog would reduce me to a blubbering heap. I'm getting dust motes in my eye just thinking about it.


As an aside, for those that haven't seen Bender's Big Score, the "Seymour gets petrified" issue gets revisited somewhat (don't want to spoil anything...)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

speaker city said:


> Ah man, this is worse than those "You cry, you lose" threads on fourchan.
> 
> Mine is "Mother Simpson". I was eleven when the episode first aired. The ending with Homer sitting in the desert looking up at the stars really moved me.
> 
> Ah geez, I HAD to go and wikipedia it. Now I have tears in my eyes because of this scene:


Good choice! I am crying because of the scene and of the fact that you were 11 when it aired. I feel old. 

And yes, Fred/Wesley/Illyria, I didn't watch this on tv, but rather when I got the dvds. It was an amazing few hours. One point that was touching besides the end was Illyria and Fred's parents interacting.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> I've been watching the best of Deadliest Catch episodes. It gets me every time when they fish the guys out of the water.


That is a pretty good example. It doesn't choke me up but it does get me fired up inside over watching people risk their lives to save a total stranger from certain death. Those guys would have been dead in mere minutes.

The fast-forward montage on the last episode of Six Feet Under got me, even if they are just characters.


----------



## zanyman (Dec 12, 2007)

Six Feet Under (finale) - "Everybody's Waiting"

Firefly - "Out of Gas"


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

The Message from firefly always gets me choked up during the funeral -


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

zanyman said:


> Six Feet Under (finale) - "Everybody's Waiting"


That ending made me cry too but it was the strangest cry I ever had. It also left me with the best closure of any series ever.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

speaker city said:


> Ah man, this is worse than those "You cry, you lose" threads on fourchan.
> 
> Mine is "Mother Simpson". I was eleven when the episode first aired. The ending with Homer sitting in the desert looking up at the stars really moved me.
> 
> Ah geez, I HAD to go and wikipedia it. Now I have tears in my eyes because of this scene:


Wow, I have a similar one. Star Trek: The Next Generation "Family," where it ends with Picard's nephew sitting against a tree, looking up at the stars.

-Ian


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I didn't cry but I thought the Star Trek TNG episode "The Inner Light" was fantastic!


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

I think we can expand "crying" to include "getting a little choked up (verklempf)."

On _Battlestar Galactica_, "Exodus, Part II" - Adama greets Tigh, "You brought 'em home, Saul."

He replies, "Not all of them." After what he went through, that line is just killer.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

aintnosin said:


> I think we can expand "crying" to include "getting a little choked up (verklempf)."
> 
> On _Battlestar Galactica_, "Exodus, Part II" - Adama greets Tigh, "You brought 'em home, Saul."
> 
> He replies, "Not all of them." After what he went through, that line is just killer.


Didn't cry, but I liked the Sr Adama's response when he thought they had failed in the rescue.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

MASH: "Death Takes a Holiday". Hawkeye, BJ and Maragaret try to extend a mortally wounded soldier's life to beyond midnight on Christmas so that his family won't have to think of Christmas as the day he died. Also features the bit with Winchester, the candies, and the anonymous gift.

Cheers: About the 3rd or 4th episode. Diane gets word from her parents that her cat has died, and she's very upset. The payoff is towards the end when she explains to Sam exactly why she feels the way she does.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> The episode of "Planet Earth" where the starving polar bear frantically attacks a pack of elephant walruses, fails to feed on one, lies down, and dies.
> 
> My reaction probably has to do with the fact that polar bears are an endangered species.


Wow, just reading this seriously just made me tear up!


----------



## trinfan (Mar 24, 2005)

Two recent tearjerkers:

John Connor gets an unexpected birthday present on "The Sarah Connor Chronicles"

Bubbles says, "Its ok to hold onto grief as long as you leave room for other things" on the next to last episode of "The Wire."


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

aintnosin said:


> I think we can expand "crying" to include "getting a little choked up (verklempf)."
> 
> On _Battlestar Galactica_, "Exodus, Part II" - Adama greets Tigh, "You brought 'em home, Saul."
> 
> He replies, "Not all of them." After what he went through, that line is just killer.


+1.

Futurama "Jurassic Bark" and "Luck of the Fryish" get me everytime.

Benny Sisko's mental breakdown in Deep Space Nine's "Far Beyond the Stars" gets me too. That anguish is hard to watch. "Hard Time," where Miles O'Brien suffers PTSD from a _virtual_ 20-year prison term is just as tough (the dark version of TNG's "The Inner Light")

Watching The West Wing's Leo McGarry (John Spencer) and all of his personal hells and triumphs have jerked numerous tears from me in six seasons.

Finally, Bill McNeal's letter to the WNYX staff in NewsRadio's "Bill Moves On." Ain't no verklempf about that scene for me; it's clear the cast isn't merely acting. (still mourning the loss of Phil Hartman)


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> (the presentation of the Class Protector award gets me every time I watch it)


Aha! I just rewatched Veronica Mars and the graduation scene seemed familiar--that's why. They both felt like social outcasts and were surprised to see how well liked they really were. Joss is a little less subtle than Ron and had an actual award to distribute.


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

The bonus disc of Band of Brothers interview with Dick Winters and he's telling the story about his grandson asking him 'Grandpa, were you a hero in the war?" and he says "No, but I served in a company of heroes"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

zanyman said:


> Six Feet Under (finale) - "Everybody's Waiting"


Handan and I finally finished watching the entire SFU series (it took us about 4 weeks). We loved the finale. It's now my favorite. :up:


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Handan and I finally finished watching the entire SFU series (it took us about 4 weeks). We loved the finale. It's now my favorite. :up:


Some day I should watch. I got disgusted part way through the series and stopped watching.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Some day I should watch. I got disgusted part way through the series and stopped watching.


I'd stopped watching somewhere in the middle of season 4. I enjoyed it much more this time 'round. /shrugs


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

coolpenguin said:


> Off topic and I may get it for this, but this really really got to me. I was never a big Ronald Reagan 'fan'-he pretty much is opposite of my beliefs but he's really the first President to die in my lifetime. Being the Politics freak, I hit me-hard.


I know most people don't care, but Richard Nixon died within your lifetime.

On Topic, I'm an easy mark, I cry lots of time watching TV. So often I no longer remember where or when. Hell, Hallmark commercials makes we cry at the drop of a hat, even when I've seen em before.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I know most people don't care, but Richard Nixon died within your lifetime


And Gerald Ford. (And for my lifetime, Lyndon Johnson and Harry S Truman as well, but I was too young to remember those.)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Six Feet Under -- Final Show.


Ya know because of the other thread on best show finales, I rented this last week to watch it again and it did the first time and once again 
- the MOMENT that music starts - I'm done.

I can't even think about it now without getting choked up.


----------

